# Solid Gold Bark at the moon



## cp3tme (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a house trained 7 mont red nose pitbull and I had him on Diamond puppy large breed. My uncle has a pit farm and his pits look extremely good and recommended me bark at the moon when he's 6 months. I switched his food last night and I woke up with diarrhea all over the kitchen. I know I should have switched him gradually but he ran out of Diamond yesterday and I was eager to make the switch. How long is his stomach going to be upset and do I need to switch back to the Diamond? Please help!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Should have mixed it 50/50, the new food probably is more rich than his last and his tummy will be upset for about a week. Another thing is that these does arent "large" they are medium so most would recommend you dont feed "large" pupppy feed.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Has a Pit Farm? Like the mugglestone Franchise? (which is weird to me, but whatever)

Yes you should have switched him gradually a sudden change is hard on his little tummy.


----------



## cp3tme (Mar 11, 2009)

Naw, I just call it a farm. He has a red devil kennel


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay lol, we have a Mugglestone "Pit Farm" up here, not impressed.

ANYWAY yes you should have switched him gradually over a week or so weaning out his old food. Also as stated these dogs are NOT large breed dogs. If you have a true APBT it should get no larger than 55-65lbs. Large breed food is meant for dogs in excess of 80-100lbs or more.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah the period will just depend on him but you should see him gradually getting better if not take him off that food means he's not adapting to it well not every food is for every dog just like with people....


----------



## cp3tme (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I know that but when I first got him I heard that diamond was a good food. The feed store that is close to me only has diamond puppy small breed and large breed. No regular puppy food. So I just bought the large breed formula


----------

